# Per molt anys Traductora Poble Sec!!!



## panjabigator

Per molt anys Montse!!

És amb molt plaer que et desitjo un feliç aniversari!  Tu ets una persona molt molt molt amable i espero que tu dia és un molt espaterrant (no sé si porta el sentit que vull, però tu saps que vull dir-te!) i que gaudis molt!  No et conec molt encara, però amb les conversacions que hem tingut fins ara em sembles com una molt bona amiga, sempre disponible per ajudar i tot!  I tant quan tu vas als Estats Units, sàpiga que tens una habitació a la meva casa també!

I ara a Panjabi 

tuhaade janamdin de lakh lakh vadhaaiyan hoven!  halaanki asiin ik dujiian nunn haje tak jaaNdee nahii, mainuu ehsass hunda hai ki tusii ikdam change dost hovoge, te jadon tusii USA avoge, yaad rakhNa ki tuhade vi ik ghar te khali kamra paea hai mere ghar vich!  

Vaheguru tuhanu khushiyan bakhshe ate tuhanu chardi kala vich rakhe!


----------



## ena 63

Hola Tradu:
Estás últimamemente un poco desaparecida, espero que todo te vaya bien. 
¡Muchas felicidades! 
Y que sepas que se te echa de menos por aquí.

Muchos besos,
Almudena


----------



## BolleBlu

Tanti auguri Traductora!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Montse, moltes felicitats!

No cal que ens confessis quants anys fas, però sí que volem que en compleixis molts més, però tot conservant joventut i bellesa! (Ui, em sembla que per això darrer hauríem de fer un pacte tipus Dorian Gray!)

Et trobem a faltar últimament! Torna, que t'estimem molt! (Jo particularment!)

Molts petons i abraçades,

Eva Maria


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños *Montse*! 
¿Cuándo tendrás un momento para nosotros?


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas felicidades Montse!!!


----------



## Jocaste

Joyeux Anniversaire Montse et plein de bonnes choses


----------



## romarsan

¡Feliz cumpleaños! y mucho más felices "no cumpleaños" (que son más, a fin de cuentas)
Un abrazo
Rosalía


----------



## Mei

Per molts anys Montse! 

Mei


----------



## krolaina

Te saco de la ducha, no te felicito el día 3... ¿cómo te compenso?

¿Qué tal queda celebrar un _belated birthday_ con un par de estos?  Luego llamamos a un masajista para que te unte bien  y para terminar el día ya sabes qué... jeje (no te quejarás... ¿estoy perdonada?).

UN MUY FELIZ (Y TARDÍO, SÍ) CUMPLEAÑOS.

Un besote fuerte.

*Iba a regalarte el carné de socia del madrid, pero... casi mejor el del atleti.


----------



## lamartus

¡Ay, ay, ay! ¡Esto sí que no me lo perdono! 
Perdona por llegar tarde a tu fiesta, ya sabes que las últimas semanas son un tanto locas para mí.
Espero que pasaras un día estupendísimo y a pesar de que Carol me quitó los churritos que iba a mandarte por acá este detalle para decirte:

*¡FELICIDADES!*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A million thanks everyone!

Moltes gràcies a tothom!

Grazie mille a tutti!

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Antpax

Per molt anys Montse, jo sí que faig tard. Crec que només et falta el xocolate para tenir tot l´equip, encara que si no també pots acompanyar-ho amb un "pepito de crema".

Quan tornes a Madrid? Et trobem a faltar una mica.

Una abraçada molt fort.

Ant


----------



## chics

Moltes felicitats, Montse!


----------



## Dudu678

No vengo mucho por aquí últimamente, pero eso no me excusa.

Felicito, felicito...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias/Gràcies, Madrizzzzzzzzzzzz y París 

Besos a todos


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pero muchísimas felicidades, Montse!!!!!*
*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

romarsan said:


> ¡Feliz cumpleaños! y mucho más felices "no cumpleaños" (que son más, a fin de cuentas)
> Un abrazo
> Rosalía


 
Rosalía, estimadeta 

Se me olvidó comentar que a mí no hay nada que me haga más feliz que esos no-cumpleaños inolvidables: a veces, los días más inesperados se convierten en los más especiales de nuestras vidas, ¿no?

Pues feliz no-cumpleaños a todos.



Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡Pero muchísimas felicidades, Montse!!!!!*
> *Con todo cariño,*
> *Fernita.*


 
Mil gracias a Buenos Aires, como siempre, querida Fernita, desde una Barcelona otoñal (las hojas se tiran de los árboles por orden de veteranía, dice una canción maravillosa de los mallorquines Antònia Font - en catalán, eso sí )


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Vaja Montse, quatre dies fora i ja us munteu un festassa de nassos. Felicitats a quarts de quinze.

RIU


----------



## totor

y un regalito para hacerla completa.

*¡felicidades, montse!*​


----------



## krolaina

¡Menos mal que Víctor está en todo! Se nos había olvidado la tarta... pero yo estoy seca y lo suyo es brindar, no?.

(Por cierto, dónde estás?? te habrás caído en algún socavón?)


----------



## nichec

Ohoh, again I find myself "invaded" by Spanish 

Happy........whatever it is you guys are celebrating, *TraductoraPobleSec *

I had to gather my strength to post in English here.............

Don't push me, or I will congratulate you in Chinese, or my horrible French, perhaps


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

nichec said:


> Ohoh, again I find myself "invaded" by Spanish
> 
> Happy........whatever it is you guys are celebrating, *TraductoraPobleSec *
> 
> I had to gather my strength to post in English here.............
> 
> Don't push me, or I will congratulate you in Chinese, or my horrible French, perhaps


 
I wish I could say what the song says: "I was so much older then I am younger than that now..." . 

"Per molts anys", Nichec, is the Catalan for "Happy Birthday" and I am happy that you have joined in the celebration.

Hugs and kisses to you


----------



## Dixie!

Tot just ahir, gràcies al link que em vas passar, vaig descobrir aquest fòrum, que no sabia que existia!!

Ho sento!!

Per molts anys Montse!! I gràcies per ser com ets i per estar sempre disposada a ajudar tothom amb un somriure! Gràcies


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A million thanks again, everyone. It is a pleasure to share ideas, doubts and knowledge with you all. It is a privilege to learn from all of you.

Una abraçada molt forta des del meu nuraghe de Montjuïc.

Un abrazo muy fuerte desde mi nuraghe de Montjuïc (mi querida Kroli/Carolina, por ahora no hay socavones/esvorancs debajo de mi casita... ¡Recemos todos!)

Un abbracio forte forte dal mio nuraghe a Montjuïc.

A big hug from my nuraghe in Montjuïc.

LONG MAY WE RUN!


----------



## Cecilio

*Feliç aniversari, Traductora del Poble Sec!!*

Uns trenta i pico anys molt ben portats, sí senyor!


----------



## Lumia

Tots els sants tenen vuitada (i els aniversaris també), així que per molts anys i que segueixis gaudint dels no-esvorancs . (Com que no sé quin sant o santa és el patró dels esvorancs ni de res que s'hi pugui relacionar, jo pregaré a santa Rita, patrona dels impossibles, i avall que fa baixada. )


----------



## María Madrid

¡Montse... y yo en la inopia! Con mi retraso habitual, muchas felicidades y a ver si coincidimos más, que últimamente vamos totalmente cruzadas! Un abrazo.


----------



## Eugin

Auch... yo también soy de las que llegan para las migas... ¡pero no podía dejar de saludar a otra escorpiana!!!

Espero que lo hayas pasado de lo más bien... y por favor, disculpa no haber pasado por aquí antes...  ¡Por muchas, pero muchas celebraciones más !!! 

Un abrazote


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio, María, Lumia & Eugin,

UN PETÓ MOLT FORT A LES TRES NOIES I AL NOI (XIQUET!).

UN BESO MUY FUERTE A LAS TRES CHICAS Y AL CHICO.

TPS​


----------



## Trisia

Happy Birthday, Tradu.
Sorry I'm late, but I hope you had a very nice day. Many happy returns (on the forum, naturally )


----------

